# Audax Insurance



## Waspie (20 Jan 2011)

I'm about to sign up for my 1st audax (Tour of East Lothian) and have a question about insurance.

Will I be covered by my CTC insurance or do I need to cough up the extra £2 as I'm not a member of Audax uk?

Thanks.


----------



## MrRidley (20 Jan 2011)

Your CTC insurance will cover you, but you must put your membership number down.


----------



## Waspie (20 Jan 2011)

Thanks. 

Now I just need to worry about Redstone Rigg.


----------

